# Another help identifying a Craftsman thread.



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

This was slathered with black paint and spray bombed with Kentucky Krome but they masked off the sticker on the bucket which just says Craftsman Twenty Four. Couldn't find any visible tags last night and it looks like the engine has been swapped. It has an H60 on it without the Craftsman serial and model numbers typical of Sears OPE. I did find a Tecumseh in the same garage that may have been the original with the 143.xxxxxxx coding on it but forgot to write the numbers down.


----------



## Brendan Collins (Jun 24, 2019)

Dear sir, Could you please tell me what year my snowblower is? Craftsman 10 & one half hp 27 inch. power steering. Mod.# 944.527491 (on top behind the bucket) Mod. # on Teu. motor is lh358sa. Thank you so much. Brendan.


----------

